
Sll – strip long lines from grep output - kevinburke
https://github.com/kevinburke/sll
======
dalke
Two of the other million ways to do this are:

    
    
        perl -ne 'print if length()<1024'
        awk 'length($0)<1024'
    

Note that if the last line is not newline terminated then the sll and the awk
solutions will add a newline, while the perl one will not.

~~~
kbenson
The equivalent way to preserve the newline semantics in Perl these days is
this:

    
    
        perl -lnE 'say if length()<1024'

~~~
dalke
You and your new-fangled "perl5". In my day we didn't have "say", or "use", or
these fancy "refererences". :)

